# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق > ركن أشعار الزعيم >  >  ايداهوووووووور من يعوضك

## محمد صلاح زقله

*السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركات 

من هو الاعب الذي يمكن ان يرتدي الرقم 22 هو الرقم الذي كان يرتديه الراحل ايداهور في صفوف المريخ 
*

----------


## ود شندي12

*بكري المدينه
                        	*

----------

